# Best Keyboard?



## Kimboinatl

What is everyone using as a keyboard with their N7? This is my first tablet... I'm used to using Swype on my phone, but I find that I tend to tap words out more than I swype them on this thing, and swyping out words in landscape mode just feels weird.


----------



## number5toad

I was just using stock, since it's actually pretty good...but I just switched to Thumb Keyboard, which is what I use on my phone.


----------



## spaz33g

I have been using swiftkey 3 for a while on my gnex and so I immediately bought the tablet version when my n7 arrived and I really liked it. Then I switched over to thumb keyboard 4 and it blew me away. It has tons of customization options and zero lag. I would highly suggest both but they are both paid apps.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## msrfx

spaz33g said:


> I have been using swiftkey 3 for a while on my gnex and so I immediately bought the tablet version when my n7 arrived and I really liked it. Then I switched over to thumb keyboard 4 and it blew me away. It has tons of customization options and zero lag. I would highly suggest both but they are both paid apps.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


^ This. Swiftkey FTW!


----------



## gongadin

Perfect Keyboard. Loved it on the phone, and it works just as well on the tablet. Tons of looks and customization, and I think it has the best word replacement options as well. Also the voice search button actually uses the stock google voice search. I've used some that have their own voice search (looking at you Swype with Dragon search)


----------



## Briankbl

A.I.type is way better than Swiftkey, imo, so A.I.type's tablet keyboard was a no brainer for me. Prediction and Autocorrection is the best out there!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running Jelly Belly v3.4!


----------



## Kimboinatl

Thanks all. Lots of options! I'll try a few of them out.


----------



## randoodle78

I just found Keyboard Manager. It's only for rooted devices but once you root, you can have one keyboard in portrait and another in landscape. 
I'm used to Swype as well and I set that as my portrait keyboard. Landscape is set to Swiftkey for tablets. I'm so impressed with Swiftkey's word prediction. It's scary smart.


----------



## Kimboinatl

randoodle78 said:


> I just found Keyboard Manager. It's only for rooted devices but once you root, you can have one keyboard in portrait and another in landscape.
> I'm used to Swype as well and I set that as my portrait keyboard. Landscape is set to Swiftkey for tablets. I'm so impressed with Swiftkey's word prediction. It's scary smart.


I was just wondering about this. Awesome, going to install it now. Swype isn't too bad for portrait. I wish Swype's word prediction was better... I start typing swyping something and I'm like, really Swype? "Pancake batter pants"? Really?


----------



## CraigHwk

I tried Swype, but found that impossible to use in landscape. At least for the way I use the phone. Tried SwiftKey and that's pretty decent. Went back to the stock keyboard and ...there's just something about it that feels really nice to me right now, so that's what I am going to stick with for the moment.


----------



## nhat

If you use Chrome, the best keyboard is stock right now. There are still compatibility issues with Chrome and 3rd party keyboards, even after the Swiftkey update. Outside of Chrome, it's a toss up between Swype and Swiftkey 3 Tablet for me.


----------



## Kimboinatl

Thumb keyboard is interesting. I could see myself liking it once I get used to it.


----------



## nhat

Kimboinatl said:


> Thumb keyboard is interesting. I could see myself liking it once I get used to it.


Swiftkey 3 Tablet > Thumb keyboard


----------



## mldiroff

nhat said:


> If you use Chrome, the best keyboard is stock right now. There are still compatibility issues with Chrome and 3rd party keyboards, even after the Swiftkey update. Outside of Chrome, it's a toss up between Swype and Swiftkey 3 Tablet for me.


I agree with this and I'm a huge SwiftKey fan. Annoying issues when searching in Chrome like keystrokes not being recognized.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Nexus Project

Thumb Keyboard for the Nexus 7 is the best hands down.I use Swiftkey 3 on my GNex but for the 7 Thumb keyboard has the best layouts most features/customizations


----------



## osuron07

nhat said:


> Swiftkey 3 Tablet > Thumb keyboard


+1. I use keyboard manager and have swiftkey as portrait and thumb as landscape


----------



## beardedspoooon

I went back to Swype. For some reason, I prefer it on my Nexus 7. SwiftKey on the Galaxy Nexus though.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## iPois0n

Love thumb keyboard for the N7


----------



## wad3g

The Nexus Project said:


> Thumb Keyboard for the Nexus 7 is the best hands down.I use Swiftkey 3 on my GNex but for the 7 Thumb keyboard has the best layouts most features/customizations


I'll second this. I love Thumb Keyboard and the ability to adjust the keyboard size to your liking. I use it on my Galaxy Nexus now as well, albeit just stand and no 'thumb' layout.


----------



## exzacklyright

I use thumb keyboard on my tablet and swype on my phone.... Nothing is faster than swype.. especially if you one hand text. I'm still getting used to thumb keyboard but it's alright. I like the text shortcuts for sure.


----------



## sgtguthrie

SwiftKey tablet 3 here! SwiftKey 3 on my phone ;-)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mjforte

I'm using Thumb Keyboard.


----------



## johnboy7501

Swype beta some theme chooser themes actual theme it as well fyi

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zigackly

Still using Hacker's Keyboard, on every device. I just can't live without my cursor keys.


----------



## WhataSpaz

Phone: Swiftkey 3
Tablet: Swiftkey 3

It's not that big where I would have to use something like the tablet edition of Swiftkey, and I have really small hands


----------



## mystilleef

Thanks to this thread I discovered A.I.Type keyboard. It's the best keyboard I've used.


----------



## Bipoler

Swype and a stylus works wonderfully

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikelewis

Phone: Constantly switching from Swype and SK3. ATM Swype
N7: SK3 phone version. I never liked typing in landscape, so it works for me in portrait perfectly.


----------



## SwiftLegend

Using Keyboard Manager: Portrait - Stock Landscape - Thumb Keyboard's split layout. Works perfectly..


----------



## DroidOnRoids

Thumb keyboard is good too for tablets in my opinion.

Sent from my VZW Galaxy S III


----------



## dmonzel

I've been using Keyboard Manager to run this setup:

AOSP in portrait, Thumb Keyboard in landscape. Works like a charm.


----------



## hippocat

I have found Thumb Keyboard to be the easiest to use on the n7 in portrait (I rarely type in landscape). The split of the keyboard just makes it so easy to use. I do wish it would be able to make missed space corrections, like "thesentwo" or "thisand that." This one issue had me trying SwiftKey for tablets. While SK3 fixed thesse issues, It is just easier for me to type with Thumb Keyboard. I have since gone back to TK and am hoping for an update to their correction algorithms.

Someone mentioned A.I. Type. I haven't used that app in a long while. It used to be good, but then SK overtook it. Maybe I will check that app outt again.


----------



## Mustang302LX

I also typically only type in portrait and the stock keyboard has been great for me. I type with both my thumbs splitting the keyboard in half basically. I can type very fast like that and even if I make a mistake the keyboard always seems to correct the word perfectly for me.


----------



## number5toad

yeah the stock keyboard is actually pretty fantastic - I only really switched to Thumb Keyboard to change how it looked.


----------



## flashback7

FloatNsplit tablet keyboard. Works great for me.

//Nexus 7/Liquid-Jb/Motley#177//


----------



## Briankbl

mystilleef said:


> Thanks to this thread I discovered A.I.Type keyboard. It's the best keyboard I've used.


Glad I could help  I love A.I.type!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running XenonHD v8.0!


----------



## exzacklyright

Been using thumb keyboard for like 3 weeks but still feels much slower than Swype on my gnex. My favorite thing about thumb keyboard though is the text shortcuts.

Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


----------



## Mustang302LX

Changed to Swiftkey 3 (phone version as I'm not buying the tablet version since I paid for normal version) because a theme I like has a distracting KB on the N7. Love it so far!


----------



## drstevens

I assume that none of you guys use the voice input. I use it all the time. I was using SwiftKey on my GNex but I went back to stock because the voice input is vastly superior. I know I can switch keyboards, to get the stock voice input but I find that annoying. Does Thumb keyboard use the stock voice input or can this keyboard manager allow me to swap out voice input?


----------



## number5toad

I'm not sure if it's stock or not, but I use voice input all the time on my phone with thumb keyboard and it works great.


----------



## Gil Smash

Hey OP. you should totally make this a poll. I'd make a new one but I don't want to make another almost identical thread.


----------



## drstevens

number5toad said:


> I'm not sure if it's stock or not, but I use voice input all the time on my phone with thumb keyboard and it works great.


Does it display the words as you speak them or do you have to speak a sentence and then pause until it spits back what you just said?


----------



## number5toad

second way


----------



## miketoasty

Just started using thumb keyboard and like it a lot more than Swiftkey as it feels faster and more accurate for me.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Briankbl

drstevens said:


> I assume that none of you guys use the voice input. I use it all the time. I was using SwiftKey on my GNex but I went back to stock because the voice input is vastly superior. I know I can switch keyboards, to get the stock voice input but I find that annoying. Does Thumb keyboard use the stock voice input or can this keyboard manager allow me to swap out voice input?


 When it comes to voice input, Swype is all that I use. It's much more accurate than the stock keyboard. I know it's cool seeing the words appear on the screen as you talk, but when it comes to accuracy, you just can't beat Dragon dictation. In fact, I'm using Dragon dictation (Swype) to type out this message right now.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thephantom

SwiftKey tablet on my Nexus 7 and SwiftKey on my gnex. Used the credit from play store to purchase the tablet version. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## burrrdub

thephantom said:


> SwiftKey tablet on my Nexus 7 and SwiftKey on my gnex. Used the credit from play store to purchase the tablet version.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Same here. Swiftkey for tablet and for my gnex.


----------



## Sandman007

SwiftKey tablet style and voice input

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## exzacklyright

The perfect keyboard: Swype with Swiftkey prediction with Thumb Keyboard customization.


----------



## Jubakuba

Thumb keyboard ftw!!!
I greatly prefer stock on my Gnex, but I find typing in landscape to be an absolute chore on a tablet without it.


----------



## mssam

+1

Thumb Keyboard ftw...


----------



## michaudg

You should try "MultiLing Keyboard", it's a must with the "Big keys" option enabled! Free or donate.


----------



## mssam

michaudg said:


> You should try "MultiLing Keyboard", it's a must with the "Big keys" option enabled! Free or donate.


That language support kicks a$$! I was wondering why I was getting an ime update...now I know. Not a bad keyboard...


----------



## Briankbl

What does everyone think of the new Android 4.2 and SwiftKey Flow keyboards? They both look amazing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running Liquidsmooth JB v2.0 RC5!


----------



## The Nexus Project

IMO Thumb Keyboard is the best keyboard for the Nexus 7. I use Swiftkey 3 on my phone but for the N7 Thumb keyboard has the customization & features and is the most versatile. It was the first app I used my 25$ Playstore credit on when the N7 launched

Sent from my Modded to the Max Nexus 7 via Tapatalk II


----------



## nhat

Briankbl said:


> What does everyone think of the new Android 4.2 and SwiftKey Flow keyboards? They both look amazing.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running Liquidsmooth JB v2.0 RC5!


I'm using the 4.2 keyboard on my S3 and N7. So far, I like it but it does need some work. As much as I dislike Swype, it's still better than the 4.2 keyboard as it is now.

I'll definitely be installing SwiftKey Flow as soon as it becomes available.


----------



## exzacklyright

Tried swiftly for two days....it's just so slow. Swype still reigns king unless swift key flow can beat it. For my tablet I use thumb for the text shortcuts

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T-Keith

SwiftKey is still one of the best IMO. The 4.2 keyboard is a huge step forward but it's still missing the little things like automatic word insertion(just press space for the middle word) , easy punctuation addition(type a comma or period and it adds it correctly even if you've entered a space) swype to delete, and compensation for missing the space bar. I've tried swype in the past, and am currently using 4.2 keyboard on my phone, but the problem with swype style typing is that if the corrected word is wrong you pretty much have to start over and it really slows me down.

Don't forget SwiftKey can be set with a gap on the tablet version and the height cab be adjusted.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Bo Bridges

Any time frame for the swiftkey flow to be released?


----------



## wtherrell

On SwiftKey 3 for tablets how do I get the cursor direction arrows to stick on main alpha keyboard? They seem to be buried several layers deep when I am filling in fields on websites, appointments calendar, writing emails, etc. Haven't tried it yet for documents but that's on the agenda as well.


----------

